# New (free) magazine on tugs and towage



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

A new (free) magazine was just published. TugeZIne deals with current developments as well as historic matter on tugs. towage, salvage and related matter. Content is about 50/50
current/historic. TugeZine and the accompanying TugeNewsletter are published (via www.tugezine.com) free of charge but require registration. Subscribers also have access to the 'back office' where they can use the services and archive pages of the site. These will be expanded over the next few months. TugeZine publications are sent out as either a download link or a straightforward PDF attachment. In the back-office you can also read all publications - including back issues - in a hi-res flipbook or download PDF backissues in a size suitable for mailboxes. Note that for security reasons [email protected] or likewise general email addresses are not accepted. When this is inconvenient use the contact form to ask for a solution.

The editorial team is headed by Job van Eijk and Cock Peterse, formerly of Lekko International, the tug & towage magazine that had to fold after 45 years in print due to steeply rising print and postage costs. Like with LI interaction by subscribers is encouraged.

Subscription is easy, just hit the appropriate button and fill out the required details. Hit the send button and you will immediately receive a welcome mail detailing how to go about visiting the site. If not - check spambox.

Hope to see you aboard - best regards - Job van Eijk (and BTW: do not forget to spread the word - thanks)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Many thanks Job. Good news. Good luck!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well that didn't take much time and easy too! Looks EXCELLENT!!!! Content likewise.

My first job is to get photos of the brand new tugs POWERFUL and FORCEFUL. They are due Bermuda in the next few week. My brother will be the Bosun so no problem getting a tour!

Stephen


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

TugeZine No. 2 just out - including articles on the new Bermuda tugs, Kotug's latest acquisition, Britannia Steam Towing, a mid-ocean salvage operation by Bugsier, etc. Earlier we also published the first issue of TugeNewsletter.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah im really loving these magazines they release, so many great stories of salvage and towing jobs of Bugsier and smit and others, some very great reads, i never knew there were so many tug books out there i came across a good one when online searching the other day of the Smit tugs of the coast of South Africa, Smit Amandla, Wolraad Woltemade, etc.

Tony.


----------

